
Venafi acquires Jetstack, the startup behind cert-manager - charlieegan3
https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/14/venafi-acquires-jetstack-the-startup-behind-the-cert-manager-kubernetes-certificate-controller/
======
Thiago-Venafi
Hi, Venafi product manager here.

I couldn't be more excited about joining forces with Jetstack! Looking forward
to working side-by-side with Matt, Matt, James, and the whole team to continue
develop cert-manager and contribute to the kubernetes community.

We are also still a somewhat small company (at least it feels that way) mostly
remote (who isn't going forward?) and want the Jetstack team to keep doing
what they are doing.

